# Crash with PhysX enabled on Nvidia card



## Schleicher (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't run GPU-Z when PhysX is enabled for my Nvidia card:

```
GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe caused an Unknown [0xC0000374] Exception at location 7789e753 in module ntdll.dll.

Registers:
eax=0623fc74 ebx=00000000 ecx=7fffffff edx=00000000 esi=05740000 edi=05741a28
eip=7789e753 esp=0623fc64 ebp=0623fcdc iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0023  ss=002b  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246

Call stack:
7789E753  ntdll.dll:7789E753  RtlpNtEnumerateSubKey
7789F659  ntdll.dll:7789F659  RtlpNtEnumerateSubKey
7789F739  ntdll.dll:7789F739  RtlpNtEnumerateSubKey
7789F9A2  ntdll.dll:7789F9A2  RtlpNtEnumerateSubKey
7785A16B  ntdll.dll:7785A16B  RtlUlonglongByteSwap
778035B7  ntdll.dll:778035B7  RtlImageNtHeader
778034A2  ntdll.dll:778034A2  RtlImageNtHeader
75E114AD  kernel32.dll:75E114AD  HeapFree
57AE6A1B  PhysXCore.dll:57AE6A1B  NpGetPhysicsSDKAllocator
```
If I change PhysX to CPU it works fine.
This is with Nvidia GTX660 and driver 337.50 on Win 7 64bit.
Older versions of GPU-Z don't work either


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 16, 2014)

Schleicher said:


> I can't run GPU-Z when PhysX is enabled for my Nvidia card:
> 
> ```
> GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe caused an Unknown [0xC0000374] Exception at location 7789e753 in module ntdll.dll.
> ...



Have you reinstalled PhysX (or better yet, the whole nVidia driver)?


----------



## StefanM (Apr 17, 2014)

Schleicher said:


> I can't run GPU-Z when PhysX is enabled for my Nvidia card:
> ...
> If I change PhysX to CPU it works fine.
> This is with Nvidia GTX660 and driver 337.50 on Win 7 64bit.
> Older versions of GPU-Z don't work either



Same here with GTX 750 ti / 337.61
Although i get the first crash shortly after program counter zero.
Select "pass to application" in IDA to continue, after some hits GPU-Z will launch.


```
p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }


bytes pages size description

--------- ----- ---- --------------------------------------------

6569984 802 8192 allocating memory for b-tree...

6569984 802 8192 allocating memory for virtual array...

262144 32 8192 allocating memory for name pointers...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

13402112 total memory allocated



Loading processor module C:\Program Files (x86)\IDA Demo 6.5\procs\pc.w32 for metapc...OK

Autoanalysis subsystem has been initialized.

Possible file format: Portable executable for 80386 (PE) (C:\Program Files (x86)\IDA Demo 6.5\loaders\pe.ldw)

Loading file 'C:\Users\Stefan\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe' into database...

Detected file format: Portable executable for 80386 (PE)

0. Creating a new segment (00401000-009DC000) ... ... OK

1. Creating a new segment (009DC000-009E7000) ... ... OK

Reading imports directory...

File C:\Windows\system32\ws2_32.dll is used for module WS2_32...

2. Creating a new segment (00400000-00401000) ... ... OK

3. Creating a new segment (009E5560-009E7000) ... ... OK

4. Creating a new segment (009E54B0-009E5560) ... ... OK

Possible file format: PE executable (C:\Program Files (x86)\IDA Demo 6.5\loaders\dbg.ldw)

GPU-Z.pdb: not found, ignoring...

Assuming __cdecl calling convention by default

Type library 'mssdk' loaded. Applying types...

Types applied to 24 names.

Plan FLIRT signature: SEH for vc7/11

Marking typical code sequences...

File 'C:\Users\Stefan\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe' has been successfully loaded into the database.

Compiling file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\IDA Demo 6.5\idc\ida.idc'...

Executing function 'main'...

Compiling file 'C:\Program Files (x86)\IDA Demo 6.5\idc\onload.idc'...

Executing function 'OnLoad'...

IDA is analysing the input file...

You may start to explore the input file right now.

Using FLIRT signature: SEH for vc7/11

Propagating type information...

Function argument information has been propagated

The initial autoanalysis has been finished.

400000: process C:\Users\Stefan\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe has started (pid=4308)

77350000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

Unloaded

Unloaded

Unloaded

Unloaded

769C0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll

74F80000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\wininet.dll

74ED0000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll

750B0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\shlwapi.dll

756B0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\gdi32.dll

76750000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\user32.dll

75930000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\advapi32.dll

76820000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll

74E70000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\secur32.dll

750A0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\normaliz.dll

754E0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll

75B10000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll

757D0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll

75450000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\oleaut32.dll

74590000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msimg32.dll

75A00000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\comdlg32.dll

73360000: loaded C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6002.18305_none_5cb72f2a088b0ed3\comctl32.dll

75C30000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\shell32.dll

72F50000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winspool.drv

76910000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\ws2_32.dll

756A0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\nsi.dll

751C0000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\setupapi.dll

73B10000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winmm.dll

73AD0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oleacc.dll

74D00000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\version.dll

6E4B0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dbghelp.dll

71680000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\netapi32.dll

75920000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\psapi.dll

75160000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\imm32.dll

75350000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\msctf.dll

77320000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\lpk.dll

76940000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\usp10.dll

401016: The instruction at 0x401016 referenced memory at 0x0. The memory could not be written -> 00000000 (exc.code c0000005, tid 1544)

PDBSRC: loading symbols for 'C:\Users\Stefan\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe'...

PDB: using DIA dll "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VC\msdia90.dll"

PDB: DIA interface version 9.0

Debugged application message: in CXCrashHandler



73000000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\uxtheme.dll

74570000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dwmapi.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4960)

10000000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner Statistics Server\RTSSHooks.dll

73B50000: loaded C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\msvcr90.dll

Debugged application message: I: Loading low level driver...



Debugged application message: I: GPU-Z starting...



Debugged application message: D: Entry address: E0000000



Debugged application message: D: Segment: 0



Debugged application message: D: Start Bus: 0



Debugged application message: D: End bus: 255



Debugged application message: D: Successfully connected to driver, version 0



73110000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wintrust.dll

72E30000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\crypt32.dll

72E10000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msasn1.dll

72FE0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userenv.dll

75420000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\imagehlp.dll

Debugged application message: D: Found NVIDIA device: 0x10DE 0x1380 bus 1 dev 0



70D00000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvapi.dll

Debugged application message: D: NVAPI Clock dump



Debugged application message: D: Number of levels: 2



Debugged application message: D: Level: 0



Debugged application message: D: Clock count: 2



Debugged application message: D: Flags: 3



Debugged application message: D: Level 0, ID 0, Flags 2



Debugged application message: D: Clock: 0, ID 4, Rsvd: 0, Cur: 405000, Def: 405000, Min 101250, Max 486000, Flags 0



Debugged application message: D: Clock: 1, ID 0, Rsvd: 0, Cur: 405000, Def: 405000, Min 101250, Max 540000, Flags 0



Debugged application message: D: Level 1, ID 1, Flags 4



Debugged application message: D: Clock: 0, ID 4, Rsvd: 0, Cur: 2700000, Def: 2700000, Min 675000, Max 3240000, Flags 0



Debugged application message: D: Clock: 1, ID 0, Rsvd: 0, Cur: 540000, Def: 540000, Min 405000, Max 1080000, Flags 0



Debugged application message: D: NVAPI Sensor dump



Debugged application message: D: Number of Sensors: 1



Debugged application message: D: Controller 0, ID 0x1



Debugged application message: D: Temperature 26



Debugged application message: D: Def. Min. 0



Debugged application message: D: Def. Max. 127



Debugged application message: D: Target 00000001



Debugged application message: D: Controller 1, ID 0x0



Debugged application message: D: Temperature 0



Debugged application message: D: Def. Min. 0



Debugged application message: D: Def. Max. 0



Debugged application message: D: Target 00000000



Debugged application message: D: Controller 2, ID 0x0



Debugged application message: D: Temperature 0



Debugged application message: D: Def. Min. 0



Debugged application message: D: Def. Max. 0



Debugged application message: D: Target 00000000



Debugged application message: D: fbPhy: 0x0, mmrPhy: 0xFB000000.



Debugged application message: D: mmapped mmr to 0x3460000



Debugged application message: D: F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)



769DE743: Microsoft C++ exception (exc.code e06d7363, tid 1544)

PDBSRC: loading symbols for 'C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll'...

Debugged application message: D: ADT7473 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)



769DE743: Microsoft C++ exception (exc.code e06d7363, tid 1544)

Debugged application message: D: Voltage Controller: NVAPI



769DE743: Microsoft C++ exception (exc.code e06d7363, tid 1544)

769DE743: Microsoft C++ exception (exc.code e06d7363, tid 1544)

6CB60000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll

67380000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll

65710000: loaded C:\Windows\system32\nvopencl.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll

6CB80000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll

64D90000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll

67380000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvcuda.dll

671C0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll

72990000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll

65550000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d9.dll

6CD50000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d8thk.dll

64790000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvd3dum.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4428)

Debugger: thread 4428 has exited (code 0)

6CD60000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4540)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4060)

Debugger: thread 4060 has exited (code 0)

Debugger: thread 4540 has exited (code 0)

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\powrprof.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvd3dum.dll

6CB60000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXLoader.dll

73A90000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\IPHLPAPI.DLL

73A50000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc.dll

73240000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll

73230000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winnsi.dll

73200000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dhcpcsvc6.dll

64A90000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Engine\v2.8.1\PhysXCore.dll

67330000: loaded C:\Program Files\NVIDIA GPU Computing Toolkit\CUDA\v6.0\bin\cudart32_60.dll

73AC0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wsock32.dll

6C940000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

Unloaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

6CB80000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

Unloaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4532)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=3764)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=3664)

6C940000: loaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

Unloaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXDevice.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4660)

Debugger: thread 3664 has exited (code 0)

Debugger: thread 3764 has exited (code 0)

Debugger: thread 4532 has exited (code 0)

Debugged application message: HEAP[GPU-Z.0.7.8.exe]:

Debugged application message: Heap block at 0519BA98 modified at 0519BD54 past requested size of 2b4



77360004: Software breakpoint exception (exc.code 80000003, tid 1544)

PDBSRC: loading symbols for 'C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll'...

Debugger: thread 4660 has exited (code 0)

Unloaded C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common\PhysXLoader.dll

6F760000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll

672A0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll

6F760000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll

6F760000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll

67210000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll

6B3C0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvwgf2um.dll

6E3D0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4776)

Debugger: thread 4776 has exited (code 0)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4812)

Debugger: thread 4812 has exited (code 0)

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvwgf2um.dll

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcrypt.dll

Debugger: thread 4960 has exited (code 0)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4780)

72900000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasapi32.dll

72C30000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasman.dll

718C0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\tapi32.dll

731C0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rtutils.dll

72C00000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SensApi.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4832)

75740000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\clbcatq.dll

71700000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4764)

72B80000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mswsock.dll

72C80000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WSHTCPIP.DLL

71140000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mlang.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4704)

72BD0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nlaapi.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=4508)

771B6840: thread has started (tid=2332)

72BE0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rasadhlp.dll

71970000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wship6.dll

72BC0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NapiNSP.dll

726E0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pnrpnsp.dll

726D0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\winrnr.dll

75110000: loaded C:\Windows\syswow64\Wldap32.dll

726C0000: loaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wshbth.dll

771B6840: thread has started (tid=3428)

Unloaded C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml3.dll

Debugger: thread 4832 has exited (code 0)

Debugger: thread 4704 has exited (code 0)

Debugger: thread 4780 has exited (code 0)
```


----------



## njudell (Apr 28, 2014)

Same thing here with Titan Black.  Started right after the last driver update (335.23)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 28, 2014)

Something to report to Nvidia then, unless GPUz needs to be updated. Sounds like an Nvidia issue more though if it started happening after one of THEIR driver updates.


----------



## njudell (Apr 28, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Something to report to Nvidia then, unless GPUz needs to be updated. Sounds like an Nvidia issue more though if it started happening after one of THEIR driver updates.




Methinks you are correct.


----------



## njudell (Apr 28, 2014)

Aha!  It's the PhysX installation from CUDA 6.0 Developer's kit!  Uninstall PhysX, download the WHL driver for the card, install, and the problem goes away.


----------

